# Facelift Revealed!



## ashmore (May 6, 2014)

Found a german site that reveals the TTS facelift.

Looks like some new bumpers, a new grill and 6 less horses! 

https://www.autogids.be/autotests/eerst ... ardag.html


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

That's a 'blink and you'll miss it' job!

That grill looks horrible! Bit of bling on the front, couple of holes at the back. The inside looks unchanged I think - ah body colour around the cup holder is about it.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, that's a bit meh! The grill isn't that pretty, the bumpers will probably look great in Black Edition but still nothing there to make me wish I'd have waited which is good :lol:

Presume inside it'll have the latest dash and maybe some tweaks to Audi Connect and so on.

I wonder if the coloured interior will make it to the UK?

Above all it's got the GPF so it'll be quieter never mind the small reduction in power. Wonder what this has done to the "feel" of the engine?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

So i'm presuming the particulate filter has reduced the horsepower then.

Looks a bit fussy front/rear.

Thought the VC would be updated at least to the latest graphics.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

tt3600 said:


> So i'm presuming the particulate filter has reduced the horsepower then.
> 
> Looks a bit fussy front/rear.
> 
> Thought the VC would be updated at least to the latest graphics.


Yes, apparently the ECU map hasn't changed it's the increase in back pressure that's to blame. The other VAG groups engines that were at 310PS are now down to 300PS. It says 306HP on the article so maybe Audi have mapped around it and the output stays the same for the revised TTS. That would be odd though as they haven't done anything with say the Golf R. Perhaps they've managed to squeeze a couple more out.

Concern would be regardless of power, the noise will be reduced as per the RS and I wonder if there isn't much if anything done to the ECU what that means for driveability? Sure we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

It's a Belgian site.

I quite like the facelift to be honest!


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Not so sure about this!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ashmore said:


> Found a german site that reveals the TTS facelift.
> 
> Looks like some new bumpers, a new grill and 6 less horses!
> 
> https://www.autogids.be/autotests/eerst ... ardag.html


Mmm, not sure about that front grill. Now too much honeycomb, which detracts from the overall look of the front. The currently horizontal bars blend into the 'low-sleek' shape much better. Glad I didn't wait. Looks like the only significant benefit will probably be better graphics on the VC, and possibly a more intuitive menu system?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Love it... looks much more aggressive.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I like it


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Love the interior color matching. Maybe these colored seat side trim's won't all pop off?

Exterior changes I don't really care for. Front is OK, but more busy. Cutout's in the back are...???


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I really don't like it, the front looks a bit stuck-on, the rear also is a bit meh and not keen on those fake vents either.

It doesn't really gel for me, looks like they are going the BMW route by just adding unnecessary convolutions.

Perhaps it will grow on me but initial impressions aren't 'wow' :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I really don't like it, the front looks a bit stuck-on, the rear also is a bit meh and not keen on those fake vents either.

It doesn't really gel for me, looks like they are going the BMW route by just adding unnecessary convolutions.

Perhaps it will grow on me but initial impressions aren't 'wow' :?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

My first thought was 'they took a bit of styling from the Golf R', those lower gills it's sprouted I think.

Not sure, there's something about it that looks new and sleek, can't say I dislike it, but prefer my pre-FL. Then I still kinda prefer my MK2 for looks still so I guess I'm just nostalgic! Not completely though, MK1 is iconic but not for me.

Interested to see the FL RS now, although with all the test mule shots not too much left to the imagination.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

It's fake holes the rear bumper that make me laugh....

Do they offer anything other than making it look worse?


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I like some aspects, others not so much. Fake vents on back bumper being in the latter category. Overall, as subtle a set of changes as might be expected from Audi.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They just took a bit from the TTRS -


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like it better than the RS - theres no silver virtual silver parts under the grill, looks cleaner.
You could always put in the grill if it tickles your fanny..


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank god for the black pack on the RS get rid of that silver lipstick which looks like a tart now. The silver only worked on the MK2 RS.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

ashmore said:


> Found a german site that reveals the TTS facelift.
> 
> Looks like some new bumpers, a new grill and 6 less horses!
> 
> https://www.autogids.be/autotests/eerst ... ardag.html


Page now doesn't exist... Can't find any other info on Google...?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Two l grabbed


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tt3600 said:


> Thank god for the black pack on the RS get rid of that silver lipstick which looks like a tart now. The silver only worked on the MK2 RS.


So cheap shiny black lipstick is better!!! Could be worse it could be carbon fibre/carbon look.. I had the dealer body colour them FoC before collection or no deal...

Black pack certainly cheapens the car...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fake air intakes cheapen cars.


----------



## ashmore (May 6, 2014)

I think they got a call from Rupert, got told off and took it down! [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If we're starting a cheapen list I'm throwing on:

Black wheels
Red brake clippers
4 tail pipes on the TTS
2 pipes on the base TT
Anything carbon fiber
Anything carbon fiber look
Black badges 
Exhaust farts
Loud exhausts
Fluffy toys hanging/dragging from the bumper.
Most wraps, esp Matt black or alligator skin!!
Black pack and/or plastic black dipped parts


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

..... Alligator skin wrap. :lol: :lol: I mean who on earth would do that.

Oh, yeah, I forgot.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

i like my black pack on the black RS. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guess I've just knocked a load of value off it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ashmore (May 6, 2014)

now we have a teaser...

http://www.automarket.ro/stiri/primul-t ... 85699.html


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

As grabbed by archive.org


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm, not keen... Makes me feel a bit better about managing to buy an unregistered TTS on Saturday


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

What Phil said, me too and all that. Should be getting mine before the end of the month.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

digital_dreamer said:


> i like my black pack on the black RS. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Guess I've just knocked a load of value off it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Well I like my black pack on black RS with black rings... gonna have to pay someone to take mine off my hands!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

ross_t_boss said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > i like my black pack on the black RS. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'll top your rings with my 20" wheels..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

More details confirmed in the mainstream press, with an indication that the TTS will be £2500 more expensive than the outgoing model. Updated VC display, slightly less power, but more torque apparently..

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/101987/new-2019-audi-tt-facelifted-coupe-and-roadster-revealed


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks better in black edition. Liking the titanium trim too against the yellow, much better than the silver. Still not sold on the protrusion of the new intake and the rear cutouts but it's not bad.

Manual dropped as expected too, that's a deal killer for me this time! I know I'll be in a dual clutch next time


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Shame no pictures of the fixed rear wing that is supposed to be on the top black edition TTS.

Those new front vents are ok in black, but not silver. The rear vents looks pointless and they don't improve on the 8S look. Now OLED matrix rear lights would be nice.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2018-audi-tt-now-exclusively-20-litre-petrol-powered

This seems to show the fixed spolier on the Red TTS. Inside of that one also looks like the alcantara steering wheel similar to the current RS (but without the extra buttons)


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Oh dear lord - That fixed spoiler is horrible!
Much prefer the toned down looks of the Pre-facelift.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Audi TT S facelift: Driven

https://www.pistonheads.com/road-tests/ ... iven/38387


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

20th anniversary edition

https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... tion/38386


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

https://www.whatcar.com/news/2018-audi- ... e=20180718


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shame no 21 or 22" wheels are offered in red, green or pink for the TT. It would finish the look of some cars really well...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow - no manual option now!

This was the reason I went for a TTS - it was the only Quattro + manual combination.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd wager the next model will be Auto only...
I'll be looking for electric in the next car


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Video






Yawn :roll:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

tt3600 said:


> Audi TT S facelift: Driven
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/road-tests/ ... iven/38387


That reads like an article written by someone who didn't like it before they even started driving it.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

The nifty little rear diffuser is a big improvement as is OLED rear light.

The grill is like a Seat Arona. Wonder if Audi will follow Seat by doing away with the long options list, and limiting you to "options" as standard as you move up the model range, just like the Arona. Probably not though as the TT can be a bit of a down payment on the options you need to tick - enforced upselling?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wasn't planning another TT, but now it might just be back on the cards with the facelifted TTS and a large discount.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Wasn't planning another TT, but now it might just be back on the cards with the facelifted TTS and a large discount.


Really, good luck trying to get a large discount maybe in six to eight months but not straight away please let me know if you do. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Large is all a matter of perspectives - 15% shouldn't be hard..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

KevC said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Audi TT S facelift: Driven
> ...


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Wasn't planning another TT, but now it might just be back on the cards with the facelifted TTS and a large discount.


Get the RS you know you want to.


----------



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi,
I expect many here are reading these kinds of articles for themselves & feature lots of the same stock imagery/video I guess.

Thought I'd share these few that I've been reading

*Refreshed TT lineup gets 20th anniversary edition*
https://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-ger ... tion/38386

*Audi TT S facelift: Driven*
20 years from launch, Audi finally puts together an Isle of Man TT drive - rejoice!
https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/top ... &t=1755482

*2019 Audi TT facelift*





This Youtube serach/link is for Audi TT content uploaded today:
https://www.youtube.com/results?sp=EgII ... ry=audi+tt

Seem to be a bunch of non English posts currently... I expect more to come from the bigger Auto-mags/blogs soon.

Steve.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't planning another TT, but now it might just be back on the cards with the facelifted TTS and a large discount.
> ...


I could be tempted by real RS for sure, I like both the 7 and 6. Engine is interesting on the 5...

But for a TT it would have to be under 49k and lots of extras...


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Phill_1981 said:


> Oh dear lord - That fixed spoiler is horrible!
> Much prefer the toned down looks of the Pre-facelift.


Agree. Looks cheap and nasty. Like something off eBay.
Spoils the smooth lines of the rear end too.
What were they thinking?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Interesting to see the articles expect TTS prices expected around 55000EUR / £45000. Maybe their answer to the TTRS being overpriced is to narrow the gap by raising the others :roll:

To me it does look like they bumped the TTS closer to RS in terms of looks, spec and price; we know the RS won't change much so perhaps there will be even less between them now.

I do think there's some bias in the PH story. The R is amazing in terms of capability/price but the TT is more nimble, turns in even sharper and has an all-round more 'sporty' feel, and has the same feel of confidence when really pressing on. Exactly what the article suggests is missing. So unless the TT RS on 19s really is a cut above the (FL) TTS in that department - and I don't believe it is - the truth is the opposite; it delivers as expected.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

MClaine55 said:


> The nifty little rear diffuser is a big improvement as is OLED rear light.
> 
> The grill is like a Seat Arona. Wonder if Audi will follow Seat by doing away with the long options list, and limiting you to "options" as standard as you move up the model range, just like the Arona. Probably not though as the TT can be a bit of a down payment on the options you need to tick - enforced upselling?


They are all going to go to fixed option packs. The WLTP regime means that a car has to be tested with every possible combination of extras to ascertain it's fuel economy and emissions. Clearly this would get crazy expensive given the number of combinations.

We'll likely see basic cars, mid spec and fully loaded (given fancy names of course) but each will be more expensive than we'd like as we'll be buying things we wouldn't necessarily have paid for previously.

The next step in the future is cars fully equipped with every option (so one or two WLTP approvals) and then monthly rentals to enable features via Audi Connect...scary huh?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

80 odd pics here
https://uk.motor1.com/news/252989/2019-audi-tt-update/


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like they've recycled the Audi Sport rear diffuser from the MK2. :?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Not keen on those plastic insets. Make the whole thing look rather cheap and seems to have no other function than that.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't like it 

I don't mind the grill, maybe a little over complicated. But what's going on with that whole front grey insert section? What exactly is the point of it? Not only that but that section physically sticks out and cuts into the V-lines that point towards the grill. Looks cheep... might make a great bookshelf though.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

I rather like those rear vents......that although don't seem to be functional at first sight, do look rather sexy. I do rather like a car that has visual impact. I know not everyone will share my view, but I think it improves the cars rear.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Fixed it


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think fake vents, fake anything, only serve to cheapen the looks.

On a Corsa VXR or Type R, yes. TT... no thanks.


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

tt3600 said:


> Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that still Vegas Yellow? It looks a far more subdued (and nicer) yellow than in previous TTS vids.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like they've taken the RS spoiler for the new TTS and painted it black l quite like it 8)

According to the spy shots the new RS is getting a different spoiler now.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The extra power is welcome and may tempt buyers away from the TTS and the extra VED it attracts.But the front end grille and vents look a bit Q2.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I like it, they're subtle visual changes but smart and freshen it up. The new grille looks great.

Sounds like bigger changes are mechanically with the updated engine line up. No more 1.8 TFSI or 2.0 TDI, and finally the old 6-speed DSG has been replaced with the newer 7-speed.

I'm curious about the performance figures reported for the new 245PS version. According to the press release all derivatives are rated 5.9s 0-62. But for it's 230PS predecessor the FWD Manual was 6s, FWD S-Tronic 5.9s and Quattro 5.3s










Would've expected the Quattro to drop to 5s rather than increasing to 5.9s :?


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I would be very happy to swap out the tips on my 2016 TT for those new tips on the roadster.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Spoiler is like the MK II black amplified edition which I liked a lot. Want the spoiler but don't like the ABT version.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems to be real marmite on this thread so I'll add my thoughts (based on TTS)
*7-speed s-tronic* - great
*Grille* - Not fussed. Don't think it;s an improvement though
*Silver blingy nose *- I'm ok with this actually. Quite like it
*Rear Vents *- I like them, even if they don't do anything. Gives a bit of "muscle" to the look.
*Spoiler* - I like this. It adds muscle again and differentiates the TTS from standard models (something that bugs me about the current lineup is the lack of differentiation)
*Engine* - a 1.3% PS drop is nothing. No worries here.

Not sure if there are new exhaust tips coming, some pics suggest there are. I'll take them. They look more solid.

In all, I much prefer the new facelift as a proposition. I know people will refer to halfords parts but I like the way they work on the car.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So looking at the pics and vids it seems the 20 year anniversary edition will be based on the Pre-facelift model, not the new one.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> So looking at the pics and vids it seems the 20 year anniversary edition will be based on the Pre-facelift model, not the new one.


That would be odd given most the pre-facelift derivatives have been shelved due to WLTP, so can't be sold past 1st September

It's got the new grille on the 20th anniversary which is making me think it is the facelift. But hard to tell!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Will all TTS models get a rear fixed wing spoiler or is it just the black additional model?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No one here knows, you'll need to wait for the uk specs/pdf to be released.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Having studied the many pictures, I'm OK with the new look. It's not any better IMO than the current car, just different and all things being equal, I am now glad I didn't wait and order this facelift model. I prefer the TTS without some of those questionable styling updates - the grill looks like chicken wire and those fake intakes at the rear are somewhat contrived to my eyes. None of that would put me off ordering one, but some of the changes are borderline tacky IMO. I suppose they had to do something to make it look a little different. Shame they came up with what they did and a fixed rear wing on a TTS? Definitely a no if it was my money. On a positive note, nice to see the 20" Y spokes in black, but that's only if the UK get them I suppose. They have been an option in Germany for a while. I quite like the interior colour matching too. That aside, I'd take the current car over this updated version from a looks perspective and well, have they fixed the bugs, such as the traffic messages coming on when switched to off, the * button on steering wheel only working when it feels like it, oh and the good old trick that it shunts you back to the first track in your media collection when you re-start the car... I had all this on my first mk3 TTS (2016 MY) and now I have a 2018 TTS Black Edition and it has the SAME bugs. Hey ho... quite looking forward to the changes they'll make to the face lifted RS mind


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't planning another TT, but now it might just be back on the cards with the facelifted TTS and a large discount.
> ...


OMG hahahaha he can only dream


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS - it's a nightmare not a dream for me. 0 interest in it.
I'd buy lots of other cars first... it's nothing special in every way you measure a car.

Get over yourself, how's the finance going big boy..?
Want to post up that payslip yet? Let me know and we can measure once and for all :roll:


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice video


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Having watched that video id say they have suppressed the sound of the exhaust a little?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Car sounds boring, however I'd have those wheels over the RS offerings in a flash :lol:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Can see why they changed the grille, fed up seeing Fords with the same grille and mirrors as Audi S models.

Not keen on the vents either but the example with the black wheels and red brakes does look nice.

Not sure I will get another TT after this one anyhow.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

I like this new blue with black pack [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice would have gone for that in my Ara Blue car.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

They forgot the wing mirrors then :roll: :lol:

Yeah, like that new blue and the interior detail - watching the Isle of Man video of the blue car on youtube, it looks even better. Still not keen on those stupid fake vents at the back though and prefer the front of the current model. The new orange would be my choice if I'd had ordered a facelift TTS...


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chip'S said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDBOto2cUME


lasted 30seconds on that video - as soon as he said the MK1 was a great handling sports car with looks that left him cold i exited. MK1 was no way close to being a good handling car even to its contemporaries of the time.

:lol:

Hideous black/silver 1980s wheels on the blue one in the other video and the german tech guys was awkward..


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Chip'S said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDBOto2cUME
> ...


Agreed. Recall my silver mk1 TTC that was ordered just after they started to add the rear spoiler and handling was, errr, pretty poor. I had an ABT rear wing & front grille fitted to mine, also a milltek cat back and an AMD remap to 262bhp... always wonder where it is these days, if it's still going that is. Fond memories.


----------

